# Hot Glue letters For Tombstones



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

These took about 15 min to make, paint and attach.... I did 7 letters in all







,







,







,







,








Hot Glue Letters For Tombstones

1 stencil or draw freehand
parchment paper
hot glue sticks
glue gun
small finishing nails
foam block
spray paint
elmers glue opt

make glue letters on th parchment paper
when cool peel off turn over
take one nail and dab a blob of glue on head
glue nail to letter in pressure points 
let cool
attach to foam block
spray paint
attach to tombstone pushing carefully on the nail areas into the foam a little at a time ,alternating
you can also add a dab of elmers glue to back of letter before attaching.
ps the stencil goes under the parchment paper


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very creative!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hell yeah!!! This may work for me and my crappy foam abilities with letters lol... Thanks for sharing and the how-to... I's got me an idea... now all I need is some foam and I think I have it all planned out


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good thing you added the PS...or i woulda just done the thingy in the middle.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great job on the how to, i may try this. THANKS


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOVE the how to Lilly!!! Thank you for sharing it! I would have never thought of that, and now you have given me an idea also! But I won't be making the letters... :devil: muwahahahahaha (cough, cough, couch) LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love using hot glue for all sorts of things.
hot glue is your friend...HaHa
Fangs
heres a couple pics you may like made from hot glue 
blacklight skelly bat, hanging bat, group bats







,







,








bat wings







,


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very creative Lilly. Those letters are sure to help lots of folks out.
Is that an apple bat you made? The body looks like one of those dried apple creations.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LILLY!!! Those are sooo cool! Thank you for showing me those pics!!! Did you hear my jaw drop? :devil: hehehehe... Thank you for the AWESOME idea... ay, me doth thinks there be some hot glue bats in me gazebo this Halloween!!!!!!!! I'm so glad i just got a multi-temp glue gun! :> Would you happen to have a how-to on the bat skeleton?  perty please! :> If not that is ok too...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm with fangs. me wanna see how-to on bat.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

DS yes those are apple bats..I was making shrunken heads one day and thought they would work for bats too.

Fangs and Sickie
I'll work on the how to, I have a written one but some may need explaining and so I'll have to do some pictorials with it.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lilly ~ so the nails are used to push into the foam? Would gluing them on work?
(probably not....or you would've done that I guess) but wanted to know what happens if they aren't stuck in with nails?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

The glue may hold them as long as it doesnt dissolve in the rain, but the nails are just more reinforcement plus if you want to change your writing you can lift them out gently and redo.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks lilly-nice idea,,,,,another for the list-dam its getting big


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Wow those are some great glue creations you should post a tutorial on how to make the hot glue bats!!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm working on the how to for the bats need some more glue sticks first...
and want to take pics so it will be easier to explain ..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm anxiously awaiting your how-to for a general idea how...er...to do it. heh Then I want to develop my own style.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok Sickie there is a written one no pics in prop how tos


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

This is great. I can't wait to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great idea, I'm gonna have to try that.


----------



## jodi (May 31, 2007)

mmmm... I wonder if you could make other stuff to put on the tombstones, stuff like decorative scrolls and worms crawling out of the ground. I never thought about hot glue being so versatile.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Jodi you can also fill candy molds as well with low temp glue for embelishments for tombstones. Once the glue hardens they pop right out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is true BC any kind of mold you want it will work. sometimes you may have to use vaseline in them ..best bet to try one first.
I made a bunch of mini skull heads using plaster for the mold set and those plastic skull rings for the mold.
also used a tupperware container for the plaster,coated with vaseline it also pops right out..this way you always have a mold ready.
you can also make
vines with leaves 
crosses
roses,flowers
anything you can think of I think could be done.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I just tried the letters. It was super easy. Thanks again for the how-to.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Great idea. Why not just write the letters on the tombstone itself with the glue gun and paint them when dry? Seems like you'd avoid a few steps.....


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

jrzmac said:


> Great idea. Why not just write the letters on the tombstone itself with the glue gun and paint them when dry? Seems like you'd avoid a few steps.....


My guess is that:
a. Easier to fix a mess-up this way... just discard and try again
and 
b. You can switch them out every year this way. If you did it right on the tombstone, it would probably take the paint/finish/texture off.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

sry I am behind on these 

doing these the way I did Perfesor Evil is right...
also I spray paint them so that would be tricky of they were atached first


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! My hot glue friend is back!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

What a great idea - once again the glue gun reigns supreme!
I can't live without mine...
I also have to say thanks for the PS or I probably would have had glue stuck to a stencil...or a melted stencil!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

The glue letters were perfect for this year. Now I just need to find a bigger stencil with scary letters.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dionica..

find the font you like and print them up to size and
then set that paper under parchment paper and trace with the glue


----------

